# 1976 datsun 250 zx



## qreturn (Aug 7, 2004)

how much would that car be worth out there. right now, she is about 3 doors down from me and has been sitting outside. she runs, but i understand that old datsuns rusted up on the frames pretty bad. she sure is pretty , even in her old state.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

anwhere from $500-$2500
Its hard to determine with no pics


----------

